# Halloween 2007



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

Sooooo....are you guys dressing up this year?  If so, what are you wearing?

I love Halloween.  It's my favorite "holiday".  I don't know if I'll dress up this year or decorate the house but I think we'll still pass out candy.  I don't even know what I'd wear if I was going to dress up.  

Here are two Halloween looks from Martha Stewart:

*Golden Goddess*





http://marthastewartliving.com/artic...ontent_holiday

*Glampire*




http://marthastewartliving.com/artic...content_crafts


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 26, 2007)

Martha's a trip. I haven't 100% decided if I'm dressing up or not, but if I do I'm going to be the cheshire cat - the disney version so I can make use of some fun bright colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may end up just having to settle for doing hair and makeup, but I think I can make myself some cute ears, a tail, and maybe some cheshire striped leg warmers quickly and easily if I can find decent fabric.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

^^^^Sounds fun!


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2007)

im soo looking forward to it this year. im going to have a party at home but i dont have any idea what to wear! maybe a vampire? not soo sure yet!


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *komischkatze* 

 
_Martha's a trip. I haven't 100% decided if I'm dressing up or not, but if I do I'm going to be the cheshire cat - the disney version so I can make use of some fun bright colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may end up just having to settle for doing hair and makeup, but I think I can make myself some cute ears, a tail, and maybe some cheshire striped leg warmers quickly and easily if I can find decent fabric._

 
very nice idea!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm dressing up as a 1920's flapper, with the darky vampy lipstick, the jazzy clothes, and the bob to go with it. At my counter, our Halloween theme this year is "The Decades", in which every girl/guy has to pick a decade (alot of ppl fought for the 70's) and dress accordingly.


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 26, 2007)

It's my friend's birthday on Halloween so she always have a costume party. This year I'm thinking of going as Little Red Riding Hood; it was my nickname at work. I haven't decided if I'm going as a normal one, zombie one, or dark LRRH. I'm so looking forward to this.


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_It's my friend's birthday on Halloween so she always have a costume party. This year I'm thinking of going as Little Red Riding Hood; it was my nickname at work. I haven't decided if I'm going as a normal one, zombie one, or dark LRRH. I'm so looking forward to this._

 
Cute! I'd probably do that one in a sort of American McGee style, personally. It's bound to be fun whichever way you decide to go with it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 26, 2007)

If I go out I think I'm just gonna dress up straight outta the 80s, because its fun. 

I also do theatrical makeup, you know the Gory Kind, so I might do that for some people perhaps myself. 

Last year I was a bloodied up Pirate with wounds on my chest, some super drunk ditzy girl came up and said " oh,... my god.. thats gross... Is it real ? "

LoL "yeah.. of course sweetie! I cut myself up for Halloween!yayy!"


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I'm dressing up as a 1920's flapper, with the darky vampy lipstick, the jazzy clothes, and the bob to go with it. At my counter, our Halloween theme this year is "The Decades", in which every girl/guy has to pick a decade (alot of ppl fought for the 70's) and dress accordingly._

 
Sounds cool.  So do you know what everyone else is wearing?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

I've always wanted to do dress up as a Playboy Bunny or Dorothy Dandridge.  Either way I'd have to lose weight.  Maybe next year, especially since Halloween will fall on a Friday so there should be alot going on and a lot of fun.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 26, 2007)

i LOVE halloween im such a halloween freak. Ive been deciding since like july lol
I finally decided on being alice from alice in wonderland since its always been my favorite disney movie. i cant wait!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a preschool teacher; I always do a cute kiddie costume every year for work. This year I think I'll be Strawberry Shortcake, with rosy cheeks, freckles, and pink falsies.

Then hubby and I go to a wild party every year. Randomly, someone recently gave me a pink sequined bunny ear, bow tie, and tail set, so I think I'll be a Playboy Bunny this time around.

Every year I have these huge schizophrenic contrasts between my work costume and my party costume:

Snow White/Naughthy Catholic Schoolgirl
Cat in the Hat/Dominatrix
Cowgirl/Gwen Stefani

lol, I love dressing up


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm watching Mel Brooks movies and eating junk food this year. 

I was Holly Golightly last year... way fun except my hair extensions (clip ins) were quite heavy. I still have the cigarette holder from when I wore the costume, lol.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 26, 2007)

I really enjoy dressing up.  Last year,  I was a demon and the hubby was Satan.  People were freaking out.  I wasn't recognized at all.

I don't know what I want to be this year.  It's tough.  I want to be scary. I hate that so many of the women's costumes are looking Playboy or sexy.  I like looking scary.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm so looking forward to it because I never got to wear a costume on Halloween and this year I'm determined to change that!


----------



## enraptured (Sep 26, 2007)

I remember when I was younger, I'd get my Mom to buy me a new costume every year (I've probably dressed up as every Disney princess there is). Thing is, I only went Trick or Treating twice in my life, and I haven't ever been to a Halloween party. We lived in a really bad neighborhood, and my parents didn't like my brother and I going out alone, especially late in the day. The only time I've gone Trick or Treating for myself was when I was around 5 or 6 and went with my parents and brother (before I figured I was too shy to parade around in costume). The other time - I took some of the younger neighborhood girls that I babysat (and I didn't wear a costume, or get any candy for myself. ) 

I do love dressing up though, and if I have an excuse this year, I'm definitely going to. I thought about dressing up as a character from a video game this year, but I'm not sure - anyone have any ideas? I love the bad ass girls in video games especially! No princesses that need saving. 

I really like the ideas that you guys have come up with.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 27, 2007)

lol martha needs to stop.
I dunno what I'm doing this year. I'd like to do something because the last few years I havent. I would like to go as something cute like Marilyn monroe or pocahontas/jasmine or something dumb like that.

But those costumes are a little too elaborate/expensive for me. i'd rather just get a mask or a sheet lol...it'd be easier.

I guess I could pass out candy but thats not really fun. I'd rather go and get candy or go to a halloween party or something. 

When I was little, this guy used to give out church booklets and cans of pringles (the smaller cans) and serve hot chocolate in front of his house. All the parents were there talking to him so i guess the hot coco wasn't poisoned. *sigh* that was fun. Maybe this year someone will have coffee or something.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 27, 2007)

It sucks that Halloween itself is in the middle of the week. I'm probably going to be doing all of my partying the weekend beforehand.

I have a couple different costumes in mind (I always like to have at least two looks going as to shake things up.) This year, I'm thinking of the following:

- Vampire, but more gruesome like Max Schreck in 'Nosferatu'
- A Psychobilly Frankenstein Monster
- Dr. Girlfriend (which will be the perfect excuse for me to finally get some Pink Poodle.)

Halloween itself I'm trying to get my butt to Vegas to see Marilyn Manson at The Palms. I'm gonna have to hustle for a plane ticket though, and my current unemployment status is proving to be something of a hinderance.

No candy for the kids though. That's my hard earned candy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 27, 2007)

Im generally not one for celebrating halloween, but I must say that I am tempted to dress up as a greek goddess or maybe an egyptian queen. Im feeling historical :-D


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 27, 2007)

my little brothers who are three and one are going as batman and robin and they really want me to be catwoman, batgirl, poison ivy etc. 

regardless, i am turning their stroller into a batmobile....

then, i really want my two bffs to go as the powerpuff girls with me.....and i have always wanted to be hermione! 

i will probs not even dress up. 
lame :[


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 28, 2007)

oh how i toooooooo love halloween!! boyfriend and i will be going as the rubbles from the flintstones..thats VERY conservative considering i was this last year! haha


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 29, 2007)

i reaaaaaaaaalllly wanna do amy winehouse.. haha i even started practicing getting the bee hiveeeee . lol.

heres some pics.. i have to get it higher and wing out my make up like crazyyy..but i havent really decided if thats what I will deff be..


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 29, 2007)

You should carry around a bottle of Jack Daniels in a brown paper bag and a small glass pipe. Then you'd be her dead-on.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_You should carry around a bottle of Jack Daniels in a brown paper bag and a small glass pipe. Then you'd be her dead-on._

 
LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_i reaaaaaaaaalllly wanna do amy winehouse.. haha i even started practicing getting the bee hiveeeee . lol.

heres some pics.. i have to get it higher and wing out my make up like crazyyy..but i havent really decided if thats what I will deff be..








_

 
lol thats a good idea because you resemble her. LoL whoever said you should walk around with jack daniels in a brown paper bag was pretty much right. wear a tank top and jeans and some heels and try to make yourself look as thin and trashy as you can. and you have to wing your liner out till it meets your hairline. And smoke cigarettes all night.

lol. i'm mean. Amy Winehouse isn't fugly, she just looks gross. If she stopped doing that damn thing with her hair and cleaned up, she'd be pretty. (you look like her, if she was cleaned up)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 29, 2007)

actually Amy Winehouse wears really gross dingy looking cloth.. slippers (ballet flats) allll the time


----------



## kimmy (Sep 29, 2007)

i probably won't really be anything for halloween, but if there's a party to go to i'll probably be wearing my new freddy kreuger shirt and some zombie-esque makeup.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_actually Amy Winehouse wears really gross dingy looking cloth.. slippers (ballet flats) allll the time_

 
LoL thanks. I couldn't remember what that girl wore on her feet for the life of me. But now I can't see how I forgot.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 29, 2007)

hahaha yeaaa i have to find some ballet flats and throw them in mud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. 

then get married and me and my husband can kick the shit out of each other.
hahaha. but i wanna do it because no one else will be here. =]


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 30, 2007)

Im going as a retro pinup girl.  But since I have to work, it has to be clean.  I know Im doing winged eyeliner, big falsies, bright red l/s and a beauty mark.  Anyone have any hair or outfit ideas?


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm going as britney, dressed pre-kevin, but with "accessories" post-kevin (i.e., baby hanging from my clothes, smoking marlboro reds and wearing fishnets under shorts but with a nice hair and make up like in her earlier days)
i always just throw something together, why spend $50+ on a costume i'm wearing for 5 hours?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the Amy Winehouse idea!  Just makeup sure to add some crazy tattoos too!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love the Amy Winehouse idea!  Just makeup sure to add some crazy tattoos too!_

 
i found tattoo sleeves at joanns craft store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i work right by it so i can always pick them up


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 4, 2007)

Since I _always_ choose what we are going to be, I let my boyfriend pick this year. So we're going as vampires. He even talked a couple of our friends into going as vampires as well, so this should be fun. I'm looking forward to doing the makeup!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 8, 2007)

I love the Dr. Girlfriend idea!!! If you have an SO take a look at this pic:






I really want to go as Pocahontas or a native american girl and let my boyfriend go as a slot machine... so we can be indian casinos.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I really want to go as Pocahontas or a native american girl and let my boyfriend go as a slot machine... so we can be indian casinos._

 
Ummmm...ok.  LOL


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 8, 2007)

80's rocker chick


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 8, 2007)

I love BloodMittens idea! lol I'd go as the female Axl Rose. it would be a hoot


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_I love BloodMittens idea! lol I'd go as the female Axl Rose. it would be a hoot_

 

Lol. I was going for a female Nikki Sixx, and I was going to carry around a big bag of powdered sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get it?


----------



## mo_jack (Oct 8, 2007)

Haha speaking of which, I'm going as a female Slash this year!


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mo_jack* 

 
_Haha speaking of which, I'm going as a female Slash this year!_

 
Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gonna have the lay down fro too?


----------



## mo_jack (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna have the lay down fro too?_

 
Of course! =D


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm going to be Tracy Turnblad from hairspray. Green plaid skirt, white button up shirt, white keds and of course, huge hair!

I'm so excited!


----------



## Eoraptor (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going to be a bride this year!  I'm shopping for my gown and veil on Friday!  I'm soooo excited.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Lol. I was going for a female Nikki Sixx, and I was going to carry around a big bag of powdered sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get it?_

 
You should jimmy a syringe into your chest.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_You should jimmy a syringe into your chest._

 
I was thinking of that, or having a belt and carrying a bunch of syringes in them


----------



## lipstickandhate (Oct 10, 2007)

Mermaid with a big fish hook through her cheek. My friend does special effects make up.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 10, 2007)

Halloween is my favorite time of year. Albeit, I haven't gone in costume since I was a kid. My one year old is going to be a peacock this year though.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 15, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I really want to go as Pocahontas or a native american girl and let my boyfriend go as a slot machine... so we can be indian casinos._

 
Haha this sentence made me LOL


----------



## jenNpaci (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm going as a doll.

My friends are always commenting on my eyes and how they're big and look kind of like doll eyes so i'm going to play them up.  I'm wearing HUGE false eyelashes (bought them @ target yesterday) and I still have to buy the rest of my costume but im really excited!  Last year i went as a "party" striped funky sweater with balloons all over, party hat, and horn.  I carried a sign that said "the party is here"...kind of cheesy I KNOW!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 18, 2007)

xmrsvindieselx, I came across this on Ford Models Tv.  It shows how to get the Amy Winehouse hairstyle.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/...ctid1243712711


----------



## triccc (Oct 18, 2007)

I love love love halloween.
This year I am going as the mad hatter.

I always put my costumes together myself.
And I even got an amazing tea pot purse to go with my outfit!
I can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## luvme4me (Oct 20, 2007)

I need ideas. I have to work and go to school so it can't be slutty.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 

 
_I need ideas. I have to work and go to school so it can't be slutty._

 
You could be the Virgin Mary and go without panties.


----------

